# Mitutoyo indicator parts



## porthos (Jun 8, 2021)

need a spindle spring for a mitutoyo 1410 indicator . mitutoyo  usa dosen't sell. they directed me to granger and msc. no luck on their site. has anyone ever gotten mitutoyo paarts; and where??


----------



## aliva (Jun 8, 2021)

Contact these guys they should be able to help




__





						Long Island Indicator Service
					

Repair service for test indicators and other precision measuring tools by Brown & Sharpe and Mitutoyo.




					www.longislandindicator.com


----------



## EmilioG (Jun 9, 2021)

MSC or McMaster Carr can source most parts if they’re not discontinued. How old is the 1410? Judging by the model number, it sounds like it’s more than 10 years old.  It may not be available. You could try to find one on EBay and use it for parts?


----------



## EmilioG (Jun 9, 2021)

See:




__





						MITUTOYO | Support | Parts List
					





					www.mitutoyo.co.jp


----------

